# Man gets pulled into chipper



## 137cc (Feb 23, 2016)

Someone I contract climb for said he knew the guy. I was told he had his harness on while helping feed the chipper and it was his lanyard that got sucked in. He was crazy lucky it didn't kill him.

http://registerguard.com/rg/news/lo...n-leaburg-friday-expected-to-survive.html.csp


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Feb 23, 2016)

Awful close to home there!!


----------



## Tree94 (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow!
Crazy


----------



## Zale (Feb 24, 2016)

I guess he has eight lives left. I'd like to know more details because you never hear about anyone living to tell about it.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 5, 2016)

Wow, God gave him a second lease on life!


----------



## Wolfcsm (Mar 24, 2016)

Good lessons about loose clothing and things hanging off equipment. Him wearing a helmet might have saved his life.

Hal


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 24, 2016)

GLAD HE IS OK


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 29, 2016)

Good topic for a safety meeting,,,
Jeff


----------



## ATH (Mar 29, 2016)

Zale said:


> I guess he has eight lives left. I'd like to know more details because you never hear about anyone living to tell about it.


...
However, his leg *tripped the safety bar* and shut off the machine just when his head arrived at the chipper blades, officials said.
...


----------



## treesmith (Apr 24, 2016)

Bloody lucky!

I've almost chipped in my harness before but something in my brain always makes me take it off

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

